# Puppy vitamins and supplements while on bland food



## Konozis1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Is there any good vitamin/supplement that I can give to my 4.5 month (49 lbs) old puppy? He has been sick for the last month to 1.5 mos... campylobacter, coccidia and now giardia (we obviously have had some terrible luck)... my vet recommened vitamins called PET TABS plus while he is on a bland diet, anyone know anything about it? or is there any other general supplement I can give him? Additionally, the vet noticed that his ankles are large and told us the vitamins would help him with that.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would probably use these:
Dog Vitamins & Supplements: Lifestage Select Premium Drs. Foster & Smith Puppy Vitamins

or these after checking with the company to be sure the calcium/phosphorus ratio was appropriate for puppies:
Canine Plus: Multiple Vitamin Formula for Dogs and Puppies

I am not sure about the cankles! 

Hope your pup clears all that stuff soon. 

If on antibiotics you might want to try a probiotic mid-day between doses. 
*FEATURED PRODUCTS
**Canine (or Canine/Feline Combo)*


Vetri-Probiotic Everyday
Vetri-Probiotic BD
Fast Balance G.I.
Vetri-Mega Probiotic
Some examples.


----------



## Konozis1 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply

anyone heard of GOLDs?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

jeankbbmmmaan said:


> i am not sure about the cankles!


 lol!!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Konozis1 said:


> thanks for the quick reply
> 
> anyone heard of GOLDs?


What are GOLDs? 

crisp


----------

